# Update, re: Classical Music Contest



## itstheit (Dec 16, 2006)

All:

Re: the contest in my last post, a colleague of mine thinks it may be a Bach minuet (but he fails to recall which one).

I hope this helps. Again, here is the link to the contest, in question:






Gabriel Noel
itstheit productions
gn


----------

